# Not reading 9800gt hybrid right



## SeanG (Dec 27, 2008)

I downloaded this utility to check to see if my card was indeed a 55nm size gpu because according to nvidia only 55nm cards will work in hybrid power mode.I only wanted to check because other people reported getting cards marked hybrid ready when actually they were not.But gpu-z reports it as 65nm.I checked with everest and it says 55nm.which is right?


----------



## SeanG (Dec 28, 2008)

No answer?


----------



## kysg (Dec 29, 2008)

is that the latest forceware???

what version of card do you have 65nm????

Hmmm did you already talk to EVGA and nvidia about this?? just need to be sure.


----------



## SeanG (Dec 29, 2008)

I talked to a nvidia rep and all the hybrid power versions of the 9800gt are 55nm.My card is the hybrid power version.Its almost like gpu-z cant see 55nm gpus because ive seen lots of other people on other forums saying thier going to rma thier cards because they think they got the wrong card.


----------



## erocker (Dec 29, 2008)

Tell them not to.  The only way to currently find out if they are really 55nm gpu's is to remove the cooler and look at the markings on the chip itself.  It is possible there is nothing to distinguish between the two manufacturing processes according to GPU-Z right now.  That's why it's always a good idea to check all release notes to see what is supported and what isn't.


----------



## kysg (Dec 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> Tell them not to.  The only way to currently find out if they are really 55nm gpu's is to remove the cooler and look at the markings on the chip itself.  It is possible there is nothing to distinguish between the two manufacturing processes according to GPU-Z right now.  That's why it's always a good idea to check all release notes to see what is supported and what isn't.



Agreed pull the heatsink off and look at the chip and that will give you an idea of whether it is 65nm or 55nm be careful to not void warranty though.

also release notes would help but still it's odd all the 9800GT should support this since this has been implemented all year long. hmm and thats a G92 core, aint that the same as the 8800GT??? that could also be an issue since I believe some of these are redubbed 8800GT's.


----------



## SeanG (Dec 29, 2008)

These are not the same as the 8800gt.these are all new just like the gtx+ is with the gtx and were made just for use with hybrid power feature and i read the reason thier 55nm is cause the 65 nm cores wouldnt work with the hybrid feature.

I dont know if its acurate either but everest says its 55nm.


----------



## kysg (Dec 29, 2008)

SeanG said:


> These are not the same as the 8800gt.these are all new just like the gtx+ is with the gtx and were made just for use with hybrid power feature and i read the reason thier 55nm is cause the 65 nm cores wouldnt work with the hybrid feature.
> 
> I dont know if its acurate either but everest says its 55nm.



What type of mobo do you have?? if its not 7 series or 8000 series then there is a problem
as the board has to support the feature as well.


----------



## SeanG (Dec 29, 2008)

Asus M3N72-D with 750a chipset


----------



## zithe (Dec 29, 2008)

...Aren't ALL 9800GT 55nm? I don't think any 9800GT owners have to worry.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 29, 2008)

zithe said:


> ...Aren't ALL 9800GT 55nm? I don't think any 9800GT owners have to worry.



No like 90% are just 8800GT's that they didn't sell.


----------



## kysg (Dec 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> No like 90% are just 8800GT's that they didn't sell.



This is true but it doesn't matter whether its 65nm or 55nm.  It actually depends on the circuitry of the pcb.  An 8800GT could actually do this given the right circuitry on the pcb.

also did you check in Bios for the hybrid power option???  I'm just wondering...

may be there may not be.. did you also check the release notes on the forceware for hybrid power support???/

thats all my brain can think of for now.

also take a look at this
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/708/2/


----------



## SeanG (Dec 29, 2008)

zithe said:


> ...Aren't ALL 9800GT 55nm? I don't think any 9800GT owners have to worry.



No,all the 9800gt are 65nm.Only the new hybrid power 9800gt are 55nm.And i do have hybrid controls in the bios.I just havent checked to see if it works yet cause i dont have vista and i think it only works in vista.I just want to make sure i have the right card before i try.I have read on forums that people have got the wrong card in the hybrid marked box.Cause theres no physical difference between any of the 9800gt.


----------



## kysg (Dec 29, 2008)

SeanG said:


> No,all the 9800gt are 65nm.Only the new hybrid power 9800gt are 55nm.And i do have hybrid controls in the bios.I just havent checked to see if it works yet cause i dont have vista and i think it only works in vista.I just want to make sure i have the right card before i try.I have read on forums that people have got the wrong card in the hybrid marked box.Cause theres no physical difference between any of the 9800gt.



hmmm thats odd. In xp it doesn't have the little icon in the corner??? Like In the link I posted that allows you to change the settings???

that would be kinda wierd that hybridpower only works in vista.


----------



## SeanG (Dec 29, 2008)

Well that picture in the link you posted is vista.I think its only in the vista forceware drivers.


----------



## SeanG (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I can confirm,either this is either the wrong card or hybrid power doesnt work in xp.I just tried everything on that site you posted and i can hear windows load and everything but just get blank screen.cant even get to desktop to see if theres an icon with monitor plugged into onboard video when i have everything set in bios just like that site said.

So either evga is putting the wrong cards in the box like others have had happen with xfx cards or it only works in vista.


----------



## SeanG (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I installed vista and hybrid works just like it supposed to.Actually it works really good.

Theres only one thing wrong,either its a vista thing or its a hybrid thing but now i cant control the gpu fan with evga precision.


----------



## kysg (Dec 29, 2008)

SeanG said:


> Well I installed vista and hybrid works just like it supposed to.Actually it works really good.
> 
> Theres only one thing wrong,either its a vista thing or its a hybrid thing but now i cant control the gpu fan with evga precision.



probably because of hybrid power....could be an extension that automatically takes over the fan speed but thats a rough guess.


----------



## SeanG (Dec 29, 2008)

You know what it is.I think evga precision can only detect the main graphics card which happens to be the onboard when your running hybrid.And the onboard doesnt have a fan.Thats allright tho, riva tuner detects it.Ill tell you I dont know why they didnt do this stuff 5 years ago cause theres not a better feeling when your typing in a forum knowing your main graphics card is shut down at the press of a button and your running on your onboard.lol


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 30, 2008)

gpu-z can not detect if the g92 is 55nm or 65nm because nvidia forgot to put in ANY change that could be used to detect it. other than looking at the writing on the gpu there is no way to find out (reliably)


----------



## SeanG (Dec 30, 2008)

Well im gonna fire them.


----------

